# Homemade bowfishing kit



## gunner77

the other day i was thinking how much money it costs for one of those bowfishing kits. then i had the idea of making my own. what i did was take my old bow that was like 15 pounds pull back and i took an old plastic tape holder and slided it on the stabilizer bar. then i took some old string and tied it to that and wrapped it around the tape holder (this is the back-up string) then i took an old can and slid it over that and taped it to the bow after that i took the end of the string and started to wrap it around the can once i had all the string wrapped around the can i took the end of the string and tied it to one of my old aluminum arrows right below the nock. then i put black tape over what i had tied. and that completed my bowfishing kit. all i have to do is buy some bowfishing broadheads and i will be ready to go. at first i wasn't for sure this would work but it did. i will post pics of it later.


----------



## kegan

Sounds good. An alternative is to make the arrow and jsut use a regular trad bow. Cane floats and flies well, and making a Seminole style arrow would be perfect- but longer. In the foreshaft you drill the whole and attach TRUE bowfishing line (lighter stuff can break and hurt yuo- I know from expereince). 

Can't wait for some pictures


----------



## gunner77

yeah i used this string i found in our shed and it is almost the same as bowfishing line. (looks the same anyway) will post pics when i get the time.


----------



## gunner77

here are some pics.


----------



## Joe(y)

Ya...That will work. Be very careful with the arrow though. If you snag on something it could come back and hit you


----------



## Knottygirl

Great alternative.
Show some pics once you get some fish...


----------



## gunner77

Joe(y) said:


> Ya...That will work. Be very careful with the arrow though. If you snag on something it could come back and hit you


yeah that's what my dad told me too, so every time i make sure the line is clear of anything


----------



## kegan

Nice. An alternative for larger fish is to use a tip-heavy arrow, and place the line up front. BUt what you have their is a nice set up for home-made.


----------



## gunner77

i am going to the lake at the end of june so i might take it along with me just in case i see a few carp :wink:


----------



## mwing

How did that work out for you?


----------

